# Canon EF 28-135 IS USM



## SAM-BASKO (28. April 2009)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe es kann mir mit meinem Problem jemand helfen.
Ich habe mir das oben genannte Objektiv ersteigert und stelle fest, dass der Autofokus spinnt. 
Er ist langsam und ich muss stets manuell nachführen.
Für einen USM kann ich doch einen sehr schnellen AF erwarten.
Nun habe ich erfahren, dass es auch an meiner Kamera liegen kann.
Es ist eine Canon EOS 20D. Der Sensor liegt unter dem Umlenkspiegel.
Kann das sein?
Muss ich deswegen den Umlenkspiegel von der kamera umtauschen lassen?
Ich hoffe, es hat jemand das gleiche Objektiv an der gleichen Kamera.

Für jede hifreiche Antwort bin ich dankbar

Viele Grüße


----------



## JanHoltmann (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also wenn das Problem bei deiner Kamera liegen sollte, dann hat sie das auch mit anderen Objektiven. Ich hoffe du hast ein/mehrere Objektiv/-e zum ausprobieren da...

Die Position des Sensors ist übrigens bei jeder Spiegelreflexkamera unter dem Umlenkspiegel, wie willst du sonst Fotos machen 

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "manuell Nachführen"? Denn das manuelle Scharfstellen eines Objektives solltest du nur im MF (also manuellen Fokus)-Modus machen, ansonsten arbeitest du ja gegen den Motor im Objektiv....


----------



## akrite (3. Mai 2009)

... es liegt weder an der Position des Chips noch am Spiegel, denn bei halbgedrücktem Auslöser sind diese nicht aktiv. Wenn Du das Gefühl hast, das Objektiv fokussiert bei gutem Licht nicht schnell genug nach, geh mal in einen Photoladen Deines Vertrauens und schilder Dein Problem. Dort sitzen i.d.R. Experten die ein objektives Gefühl für derartige Probleme haben. Wenn das USM zu langsam nachfokusiert, kann Staub die Ursache sein.


----------

